

Apple to Block Phone Features at ‘Sensitive Events’ - vonmoltke
http://guardianlv.com/2013/08/apple-to-block-phone-features-at-sensitive-events/

======
lutusp
How is this surprising? Which part of "walled garden" did Apple fanboys not
fully grasp?

The good news is that, with Apple products, you don't need to know anything,
because Apple is in charge. That's also the bad news.

